
MRI feedback gives powerful technique to manage our minds - oldmancoyote
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170507-the-most-promising-route-to-mental-superpowers
======
oldmancoyote
High Tech Startup Opportunity Here? There are some powerful hardware engineers
reading HN. Can you devise a low cost substitute for MRIs that would give at
least some of the same effects?

~~~
T-A
There is [https://www.opnwatr.io/](https://www.opnwatr.io/)

